
Gnip: Grand Central Station for the Social Web - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/gnip_grand_central_station.php
======
wave
This is a really good idea.

There is a similarity between Gnip and FriendFeed service. They both are one
stop shop for all your social networking updates. If Gnip start publishing
users' data on their website, then I think they will become a competitor to
FriendFeed, but they will probably stay with just an infrastructure provider.

